# Hi



## Deadbait

hi guys n girls, i got the link to this forum from some website whilst hunting for a site to buy new equipment from.
i own a male royal python called "Wednesday" who is 3"2, and 2 four month old corns, a snow and anerythristic that are called "Spook" and "Ashes" (no prizes for guessing which is which!). within the next few months i will be getting a red tail boa, am just waiting on my reptile shop guy to get his new stock of younguns in 
this is the only reptile forum ive come across and judging by the posts etc that ive read its pretty cool, hope to make a few friends along the way, looking forward to speaking to all.

Deadbait


----------



## chocolatecolubrid

Hello! I would say welcome, but I'm new too and still getting into the way of things!!!!! :lol:


----------



## t-bo

Hi Deadbait, and welcome 

Hope to see some pics of your collection, post some up if you can.. I love royal pythons  I also got a baby boa last year.. and love her to bits! shes growing fast and such a nice snake


----------



## Guest

Hi and welcome Deadbait.

There are a few forums out there but i happen to like this one.We have a laugh and try our best to give out accurate information.

I have kept royals and boas but i am now moving on to other stuff.My wife keeps corns as well.She has a few different morphs that will be breeding this year.

Where is your local reptile shop?

Hope you enjoy your time here

Ryan


----------



## Deadbait

my local reptile shop is millenium reptiles, which is in bishop stortford, well, i say local but its a train journey away (because i dont drive).
eventually i would like to open my own reptile shop, i have spoken to the guy i get all my stuff from and he reckons its a good idea and i should start breeding my snakes now to get a head start in the business, but at the mo i just dont have the room for lots of baby snakes, no matter how much id like them!


----------



## exotics 4 me

hi Deadbait and welcome to the forum, have fun !!


----------



## Guest

Deadbait

Running your own reptile shop is 1 very hard work 2 expensive to start up and 3 hard to keep going.You need to have a fairly large diversity of stock.You also need to have a good all round knowledge of reptiles and build up a good raport with numerous suppliers

My advice would be to start from home and then once you have built up a client base look into larger premises.

Ryan


----------



## Deadbait

lol, i know this ^^ never said it would be easy 

my plan was to start from home as well, there is not a lot of money to be made in selling snakes, its more of a hobby than a job. i know of some breeders and suppliers, im nowhere near ready to begin even thinking of setting up shop yet, its just something id like to do in the future, at the mo i dont have the time or money.
and as for knowledge of reptiles, id never even think of owning or selling something i didnt know anything about, no worries there  all of my free time is spent researching on my animals and various species of snake, im confident that i know my stuff when it comes to the care of snakes, im currently learning about the basic anatomy to have a better understanding of what actually goes on inside them etc.

eventually i will start looking into lizards, chameleons and so forth, and some more difficult to look after species, such as tree pythons, but like i said before, at the moment i just dont have the time or money!


----------



## chocolatecolubrid

Hi Deadbait, I wanted to do the same thing as you (open rep shop) and even went as far as doing a Herp course but since decided nah (my mate started her own petshop and I'm SOOOO glad it wasn't me!!!!!) instead I've been getting into rescuing sick and unwanted reptiles, cos up here in Northern Ireland there's not much in the way of reptile welfare  Just something else to think about if the shop plan doesn't work out!

CC


----------



## exotics 4 me

there isnt much money at all in the reptile trade,half the supliers are so expensive that people buy private rather than pay over the top reptile shops,which have to be expensive to make money and pay over heads etc,as because of this the shops dont last 5 minutes,ive seen so many go down the pan


----------



## Guest

I can agree with that.I had a shop in clacton until a little over a year ago.Shops are fine for someone getting into reptiles but now what with the internet people wont pay shop prices for reptiles or equipment when they can get animals for around half the shop price and a lot of the equipment direct from the suppliers.I found it hard to get the stock in for reasonable prices and then sell them on for a profit and to cover the overheads.  

Now if i was to go back into the selling for a living i would breed from home on a large scale and use the forums and classifieds to sell the hatchlings or sell direct to the trade

Ryan


----------



## Deadbait

i think thats what im probably going to end up doing, but having a shop would be cool. there are no reptile shops that are too close to me, like i said before the nearest is a train journey away. i know of a place called jollys that sells all sorts of pets in enfield, been there once, watched matey feeding his burms, they were violent as anything, as soon as he opened the door they came lunging out. i know that burms are keen feeders but this was just shocking.
i have heard of a place called cold blooded, but have never actually been there, apparently its very good, anyone know it? and how to get to it?


----------



## chocolatecolubrid

Never heard of that one but I certainly don't recommend Jolleys to anyone cos they wouldn't lift a hamster that I wanted ages ago, so I had to lift it myself (shop guy said he didn't want to get bitten...) and they asked my friend to sex their gerbils!!!!! :shock:


----------



## Guest

I know Jolleys very well as i used to live in Enfield and to get to cold blooded you need to go to Rainham in essex.The address for cold blooded is 6 The Broadway.Rainham,Essex RM13 9YM telephone 01702 630135

I use them all the time.

Ryan


----------



## Deadbait

thanks greenphase, i will get down there soon if i can, will bribe the missus with dinner to drive me (im only a mere learner at the mo!). its only about 25/30 mins drive from here i reckon.


----------



## Guest

sorry gave the wrong number for cold blooded it should be area code 01708 630135

My mistake its because ive been ringing southend lately  

Ryan


----------



## Llew

Hey deadbait, im also new so cant say welcome! Good luck with your boa they really are something special. Good luck with the reptile shop as well, Im also interested in starting a business, but if I do it'l only be from my house and as well as another job!. I think the only way you can make a bit of money from home is to get into boid morphs, I dont think they've totally kicked off in the UK as of yet, but give it time... Yeah its kind of awkward when you rely on normal prices of animals when running a business, and there are the same animals going half the price on the internet - All you can do is breed more reptiles :lol:


----------



## Charun

welcom


----------

